# Cuantos Voltios/Amperios



## luna555 (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola , ¿cuantos Voltios Y amperios necesitaria para mover mi robot con 2 motores de 1.5 v y un sensor cny70 + el pic PICAXE?

Gracias , 

Necesitaba una aprosimacion para saber que placa necesitaria


----------



## JV (May 3, 2007)

La cuestion es que la corriente de los motores la sabes tu... el resto consume muy poco.

Saludos..


----------

